

What do you think of my most recent personal project? - jontonsoup
http://stalltalk.info/

======
jvehent
"Our team has a combined 25 years of programming experience"

Irrelevant, and wrong.

Take 100 people, teach them CS for 3 months, you get 25 years of programming
experience. But I wouldn't want to have anything to do with their code.

~~~
jontonsoup
Its a poop joke... lighten up.

------
dredmorbius
The part of your personal project that I might be vaguely interested in is
"what can it do for me?". The fact that it's yours, personal, latest, or that
you want to know what I think aren't particularly compelling.

Use a better headline next time.

And ... answering your question having visited the page: not much.

------
waxjar
Haha, awesome. Landing page needs a little unbootstrapping, imo. Concept is
great!

------
anteater
Nice. Why did you make it QR-code based instead of location-based with GPS?

~~~
andrewljohnson
GPS does not work inside, particularly down to stall in a bathroom precision.

~~~
jontonsoup
people don't like to give GPS to a random toilet application lol

------
tehwebguy
This is very cool.

Since you're asking for feedback, here's mine: Definitely add GPS as an
option.

Maybe you can hook into Google Places or Foursquare to find the location or
address. You can narrow it down to individual stalls if you want to give the
user the option.

I know there are a lot of good reasons not to use GPS here, but it seems like
having it as an option would definitely help so that people can get involved
by just using the app.

~~~
jontonsoup
Thanks! I'm definitely planning on adding gps as an option so people don't
need stickers to post on a stall.

------
jiggy2011
OK, if british public toilets are anything to go by it is only a matter of
time before this is primarily used by cottagers and gay prostitutes.

~~~
jontonsoup
We haven't seen any evidence of "misuse" on the platform yet. But we only have
done a small amount of testing.

------
stcredzero
I was expecting another programming language.

~~~
jontonsoup
thanks I'll take a look!

------
jontonsoup
Its mostly mobile based, but you can see some of the things people are posting
in the all posts section.

------
aeeeee
I think this may be the first practical use of QR codes that I've seen, nice!

------
AznHisoka
People have such poor toilet habits.

We need to focus while taking a dump instead of poking on our mobile phones,
or reading.

We need to squat rather than sit.

We need to relax rather than strain.

------
wallawe
Very nice, despite the ridiculousness of the idea, it could potentially work.
The landing page needs some work though for sure. Is there an email I could
reach one of you guys at?

~~~
colbycornish
Yeah! Shoot us an e-mail at either vladamirpoopin@stalltalk.info or
andersonpooper@stalltalk.info We'd love to hear from ya!

------
burlburrbrian
Can you flag certain codes as not actually being a toilet stall? I may want to
post one of these codes in the damp corners of a CTA train car (and other
stinky locations).

~~~
colbycornish
We don't necessarily have "flagging" but we have enabled a crowd-sourced "Tell
Us Where This Stall Is" feature (with optional GPS tagging). However, the
whole premise is based around being a mobile forum...so there's really no
reason why you couldn't 'dump' it into some dark, damp, corners of a train
car...(just keep in mind that all the in app language is tailored for poop
jokes!)

------
sakopov
Finally something to do while you're dropping a deuce (other than reading HN,
of course). I don't know about a great idea, but it is a humorous one indeed.
:)

------
finleymedia
There is already a site like this: twitter.

------
MehdiEG
iPoo (<http://www.ipoonow.com/>) meet QR codes. Nice.

------
RockyMcNuts
not useless enough.

slap a QR code on anything, document it, annotate it, discuss it.

for sure you can come up with a rev model... if people are in there too long
offer Ducolax... other context-based offers and ads... let people report when
stuff needs servicing

------
Produce
Dumbest thing I've seen all month.

------
kalail
This is so damn great. MUST ORDER THEM ALL.

------
colbycornish
HOLY SHIT THIS IS WONDERFUL

------
tadzik
Awesome.

~~~
jontonsoup
Thanks! :)

------
billpatrianakos
There is so much to love about this. It takes writing on the stall wall to the
21st century. It seems like an indictment of asinine status updates. It has
great use of double entendras (spelling?): "Start the movement"! "Plop! The
rest is history". And it totally speaks to the 12 year old boy that lives
inside me.

I really love how you took something hilarious and immature but still made it
smart and somehow witty.

~~~
jontonsoup
Thanks. We also made a video that you will probably like.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn3aoNhy12M>

------
voodoochilo
very nice. laughed my ass off.

